# coole Spots in Halle und Umgebung



## Morene (8. Februar 2008)

Hey hat jemand ahnung wo coole Spots in Halle und Umgebung sind??? Bevorzuge Downhill fahre aber auch dirt...
Freu mich auf eure Bemerkungen und Vorschläge.
Grüße Morene


----------



## Dr.Dick (8. Februar 2008)

da bin ich...nach langen suchen hab ich es doch noch gefunden...
tja mehr wie hufi,seeben,hohenturm(spitzberg) und heide fällt mir da auf anhieb nicht ein...aber der harz ist ja auch nicht weit......ab wann gibts hier mal bilder von deinem schlachtross und dir???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,


Morene schrieb:


> Hey hat jemand ahnung wo coole Spots in Halle und Umgebung sind??? Bevorzuge Downhill fahre aber auch dirt...
> Freu mich auf eure Bemerkungen und Vorschläge.
> Grüße Morene


na ja viel gibt es nicht. Aber Versuche es mal rund um den Geiseltalsee.
z.B. KLOBIKAUER HALDE; Halde BLÖSIEN oder die Halde BRAUNSBEDRA die an das Nordufer des Südfeldsees grenzt. Viel Spaß .


----------



## Morene (9. Februar 2008)

Hey Udo1,
kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären, wie weit es ungefähr von halle weg ist???  Wie lange fährt man ungefähr mit dem zug und ist es leicht zu finden???


Grüße Morene


----------



## Udo1 (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo,


Morene schrieb:


> Hey Udo1,
> kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären, wie weit es ungefähr von halle weg ist??? Wie lange fährt man ungefähr mit dem zug und ist es leicht zu finden???
> 
> 
> Grüße Morene


mit dem Zug von Halle bis Merseburg ca. 15 Minuten.
Vom Bahnhof bis zum Geiseltalsee ca. 40 Minuten mit dem Rad.
z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4357933&postcount=99
Halde Braunsbedra Nordufer Südfeldsee.


----------



## Morene (10. Februar 2008)

allles klar das ist doch mal ein wort...   und was ist das für eine art von strecke???


----------



## Udo1 (10. Februar 2008)

Morene schrieb:


> allles klar das ist doch mal ein wort... und was ist das für eine art von strecke???


War wahrscheinlich mal eine illegale Motorradstrecke


----------



## Morene (11. Februar 2008)

Hey udo1 und was genau??? ist das downhill oder nur rumfahren???


----------



## Udo1 (11. Februar 2008)

Morene schrieb:


> Hey udo1 und was genau??? ist das downhill oder nur rumfahren???


Fahr einfach mal hin und schau Dir die Halden an, mit dem Harz oder Vorharz sind die Halden nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Morene (13. Februar 2008)

ja mal schauen... das ist ja doch ein kleines stückerl...


----------



## Dr.Dick (13. Februar 2008)

na morene...hast du lust am wochenende mal ne runde zu biken???keine ahnung ob noch jemand mitkommt...meld dich mal...mfg dr.dick....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morene (14. Februar 2008)

hey dr. dick... klar wenns wetter stimmt gerne... wo soll´s hingehen???


----------



## Dr.Dick (15. Februar 2008)

eh morene...guck mal auf meine forum:sonstige biktehmen/warum keine sticker am rahmen???die regen sich da voll auf...echt lustig...


----------



## dude2k (17. Februar 2008)

hey zusammen, ich fahre auch gern touren (siehe meine photos) von halle aus und suche gleichgesinnte die gern kurbeln gehen. 
mit touren meine ich allerdings nicht den weg zu nem hügel im wald zu suchen um mich diesen dann auf halsbrecherische art und weise mehrfach nacheinander hinabzustürzen ;-)


----------



## Morene (23. Februar 2008)

hey dude2k,
eigentlich suchen wir nach coolen spots und downhillfahrern aus halle bzw. nähe von halle/ost...    aber vielleicht kann man dich mal vom downill fahren überzeugen...


----------



## dude2k (23. Februar 2008)

klingt auf jeden fall interessant. nur will ich mein bike nicht beim downhill schrotten, glaub dazu ist es einfach nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## Morene (23. Februar 2008)

ach das dachte ich auch erst aber nun hab ich mich an das steife verhalten von meinem dirtbike dran gewöhnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (23. Februar 2008)

Morene schrieb:


> hey dude2k,
> eigentlich suchen wir nach coolen spots und downhillfahrern aus halle bzw. nähe von halle/ost...    aber vielleicht kann man dich mal vom downill fahren überzeugen...



nochmal zum thema downhill... war letztens mal wieder in der heide. die abfahrt vom aussichtsturm vorn runter zum kolkturmweg (hauptweg) macht schon ordentlich was her. links ist die steilere, rechts eine etwas entschärfte wie ich finde. bist du dort schon mal gewesen?


----------



## Morene (24. Februar 2008)

hey dude2k,
also in der heide war ich noch nicht richtig... also noch nicht mit meinem jetzigen bike... aber das wär mal wieder eine überlegung wert, sich dort hinzu begeben...


----------



## Mini-Martin (24. Februar 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> ...,hohenturm(spitzberg) und heide fällt mir da auf ....



Na dann laßt es krachen wenn ihr den Spitzberg runter fahrt...  Vor ca. 20 Jahren hab ich das mit meinem Klapprad auch gemacht.  

Setzt euch ins Auto und fahrt in den Harz, da die B6n schon fast komplett fertig ist, dauert die Fahrt nur noch 1,25 h.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## dude2k (24. Februar 2008)

jungs ich hab euren thread mal ins forum "Sachsen-Anhalt" umziehen lassen. nur falls ihr euch wundert, dass ihr nicht mehr unter "Thüringer Wald, Harz, Kyffh." zu finden seid.

in sachen DH und harz muss ich mini-martin recht geben. dank der neuen verbindung richtung harz ist man ruck zuck dort! zur not auch mit dem zug. dauert auch nicht länger.


----------



## smile1210 (4. März 2008)

Hallo, rund um den süßen See wird man auch fündig. Von Höhnstedt richtung Seeburg/Rollsdorf gibt es das sogenannte Rösetal, das macht schon ordentlich spaß da runter-zu-krachen  

Grüße smile


----------



## kon (18. April 2008)

mein bruder hat mir von einem studienkollegen erzählt, der mit seinen freunden irgendwo am süßen see ne kleine dh strecke gebaut hat. ich war selber noch nicht dort. aber wenn wirklich stimmt wär das sicher was für euch. hier mal ein paar pics:

http://sb-kingsize.de/HTML/sprunge.html


----------



## RasantaRadfahra (22. April 2008)

Hallo Kon,

coole Bilder !
kannst Du einen Tip geben wo man die Strecke in etwa findet ?

Danke


----------



## Morene (22. April 2008)

OH JA SEHR COOLER SPOT... IST ES EINFACH DEN ZU FINDEN ODER BRAUCH MAN LANGE, AUCH WENN MAN SICH IN DER GANZEN GEGEND ABSOLUT NULL AUSKENNT??? Grüße Morene


----------



## Dr.Dick (23. April 2008)

ach, wir als alte pfadfinder finden das schon morene...und so weit ist es ja nun auch nicht weg...mit dem auto nicht mal ne halbe stunde!aber da haben wir wieder das problem mit den bikes!!!denn ich denke mal da kommen einige mit...casi,mülli,willy,du,ich und noch das halbe dorf!allso mit der bahn dauert das lange etwa 1,5 stunden aber mit dem bus geht es schneller 38min aber da können wir keine 6 bikes mitnehmen...oder wir fahren gleich mit dem rad!?!


----------



## Morene (23. April 2008)

Dr.Dick schrieb:


> ach, wir als alte pfadfinder finden das schon morene...und so weit ist es ja nun auch nicht weg...mit dem auto nicht mal ne halbe stunde!aber da haben wir wieder das problem mit den bikes!!!denn ich denke mal da kommen einige mit...casi,mülli,willy,du,ich und noch das halbe dorf!allso mit der bahn dauert das lange etwa 1,5 stunden aber mit dem bus geht es schneller 38min aber da können wir keine 6 bikes mitnehmen...oder wir fahren gleich mit dem rad!?!



na klar das klappt schon^^... äh da müssen wir uns halt ein wenig verteilen drinne also im bus... dann fahren wir halt auf dem dach mit... der soll nicht rummeckern der busfahrer... war bestimmt auch mal jung... lass uns gleich am wochenende fahren... ausserdem können wir prof. casi mal fragen, denn der hat ja ein großes auto...^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (24. April 2008)

Also ich hab meinen bruder mal in die spur geschickt um zu fragen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob er diesen studienkollegen täglich sieht. Ansonsten war auf der verlinkten page doch auch ne kontakt email. Schreibt die erbauer doch einfach mal an.


----------



## Morene (24. April 2008)

alles klar wir werden uns mal drum kümmern...^^


----------



## larsen78 (28. April 2008)

Hi zusammen,

meines Wissens nach ist das keine öffentliche DH-Strecke, sondern auf Privatgelände erbaut. Sie kann daher nicht einfach so befahren werden. Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall vorher Kontakt zu SB Kingsize aufnehmen. Übrigens veranstalten die jedes Jahr einen DH-Cup auf der Strecke. Da kann man auf jeden Fall fahren.

VG larsen


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Mai 2008)

Moin,

suche auch Spots, bzw eine Gruppe die mich aufnimmt  
Wohne seit kurzem in Delitzsch und brauche unbedingt Anschluss...hier is mehr oder weniger tote Hose. Habe allerdings letzten Mittwoch 2 Artgenossen am Neuhauser See gesehen, hoffe mal das das hier Ansässige waren.
Leute meldet euch!!!  

Schöne Grüße
der Fro


----------



## mawek (24. Juli 2008)

kon schrieb:


> mein bruder hat mir von einem studienkollegen erzählt, der mit seinen freunden irgendwo am süßen see ne kleine dh strecke gebaut hat. ich war selber noch nicht dort. aber wenn wirklich stimmt wär das sicher was für euch. hier mal ein paar pics:
> 
> http://sb-kingsize.de/HTML/sprunge.html



jaaa da bin ich dabei 
bisher hab ich mich immer auf der rabeninsel (strecke wörmlitz bis neustadt) oder heide amüsiert, aber auf sowas hätte ich mal so richtig lust...
wo ist das?


----------



## kon (24. Juli 2008)

Für alle Dirtbiker und BMXer gibt demnächst wieder nen neuen Spot. Hinter dem Krebssee (von Neustadt gesehen Richtung Heide) wird gerad ne neue Strecke gebaut. Vorletztes Wochenend waren dort nen Haufen Biker mit Schaufeln und nen Radlader und haben Hügel aufgetürmt. Wie man so hört wird das aber nicht öffentlich, sondern gehört nem Verein der wohl dafür gegründet wurde. Wer nähere Infos will sollte sich mal den Besitzer von Stahlrad wenden.


----------



## mawek (25. Juli 2008)

hab mal nach gefragt:


			
				Stahlrad schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Park" entsteht auf ca. 1,5 ha auf dem TaBea-Vereinsgelände in Halle-Neustadt. Er liegt an der Ausfahrt der S-Bahn aus dem Tunnelbahnhof in Richtung Nietleben rechts (links ist der Graebsee
> bzw. Bruchsee). Es werden Dirts, ein 8m-Table, eine BMX-Bahn, eine ca.40m lange Nrth-Shore-Sektion sowie kleinere Trails
> und eventuell Holzrampen entstehen. Am Sonnabend wird ab 11.00 Uhr wieder gebaut.



infos über -öffentlich oder nicht- hab ich bereits erfragt und folgen später


----------



## Don Bert (7. August 2008)

Hey hey, also nochmal zu Thema Geiseltalsee:
Es gibt ganz in der Nähe der Crossstrecke, die Udo erwähnte auch eine Abfahrt vom Aussichtshügel bis hinunter zum Wasser. Die ist nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und man kann dort auch nur schlecht mit der Schaufel zur Hand gehen, weil es sich um Bergbaugelände handelt und das Betreten/Befahren verboten ist. Dennoch ist man doch recht flott unterwegs und außerdem wird es einem nicht leicht gemacht, da durch Niederschlag sich im meist sandig-lehmigen Boden Spurrillen gebildet haben, die gut die 1,5fache Breite und bis zu 3facher Tiefe einer Dachrinne haben. Diese ziehen sich schräg längs des Weges, weshalb man speziell im letzten Teil der Strecke aufpassen muss. Dieser besteht nämlich aus einer nach außen abfallenden Linkskurve. Diesen Umstand eingerechnet kostet es das kleine Körperchen dann doch noch gut Adrenalin die Beste Linie zu suchen und irgendwie über die Rillen zu hüpfen.

Ich komm aus Merseburg hab leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wo in der Heide geeignete Spots sind. Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären, welche das so alles sind und wie ich da am Besten hinkomm?


----------



## spezi87 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi ich komm aus Halle und kenn mich recht gut in der heide aus. wenn du willst kann ich dir da mal ein paar spots zeigen und ich weiß auch wo die strecke in seeburg (die is echt geil aber auch ziemlich heftig) ist und die 40m lange shore in dem Park nahe Nietleben ist am ende 5m hoch und bekommt eine etwa 2m hohe Landung
MfG Spezi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchmann200 (4. März 2009)

Hallo ich würde mich auch mal anschließen für eine Tour in der Heide ich kenn da auch nur die normalen wege!

mfg.Stefan


----------



## Don Bert (6. März 2009)

Das klingt ja auf jeden Fall vielversprechend!
Bin ich gern dabei, mein Problem ist, dass ich jetzt erstmal bis April in Berlin bin und somit Radeln erstmal flach fällt (zumindest in unseren Breiten). Aber ab 01.04. ist alles möglich. Das sollten wir also mal was klar machen, mich tät´s freuen.

Grüße, der Bert


----------



## spezi87 (6. März 2009)

klar machmer


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Na wolllen wir dann mal eine Ausfahrt in der Gruppe planen??? Denn ich schätz mal, dass jeder noch andere Strecken in der Heide kennt... Wär doch cool wenn da ein paar mehr leutz dabei sind...  Also mich würde das freuen!!!  Also wir könnten uns doch was ausmachen....


----------



## spezi87 (7. März 2009)

Jo das wäre cool wollmer das am nächsten sonntag machen wenns wetter mitspielt ?


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Ja wenn sich noch mehr finden und ich bis dahin wieder gesund bin^^
Werd noch ein paar Leute fragen... Meldet euch noch hier... Wir wollen noch mehr werden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi87 (7. März 2009)

ich bekomm bestimmt mind. so 3 mann zusammen


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Ja wir 3-4 und dann halt noch welche ausm Forum...


----------



## spezi87 (7. März 2009)

klingt doch super


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Ja müssen sich nur noch welche melden... Was fahrt ihr überwiegend???

So leute Sonntag den 15. März Fahrt durch Heide... wer lust hat bitte melden...


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Achso natürlich nur wenn das Wetter ok ist...


----------



## spezi87 (7. März 2009)

naja so freeride /downhill


----------



## Morene (7. März 2009)

Und wir alles...


----------



## spezi87 (7. März 2009)

ja ich eig auch aber in der heide kann man kaum street fahrn


----------



## Morene (8. März 2009)

Ja schon klar... Heide kannst du generell nicht viele Arten fahrn...


----------



## Fel X (12. Mai 2009)

um nochmal n neuen Spot zu nennen:

(ich fahre selber nur XC und Marathon, kann die Strecke also nicht als "Downhiller" bewerten.)

Falls ihr die Gaststätte an der Rammelburg kennt (B242 Richtung Harzgerode)

Da gehts zur Rammelburg selber mächtig n Berg runter... da gibts grandiose XC und Marathon Routen, wer aber die von Xross-Moppeds ausgefurchten Spuren runterfährt hat denke ich auch grandiose Downhill Strecken. Da gibts sehr viele Möglichkeiten in dem Wäldchen, hatte bis jetzt leider noch nicht die Zeit das ganze n bissl weiter zu erkunden und auszudehnen.

ich pack euch mal die Google Earth-Datei rein, dass ihr euch schonmal n Bild von oben machen könnt. Ist auf jeden Fall n besuch wert!

Scheene Grüße,
Fel X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miroxrider (9. Juni 2009)

Morene schrieb:


> Ja schon klar... Heide kannst du generell nicht viele Arten fahrn...



kommt drauf an, die guten strecken sind ziemlich versteckt. es gibt nen kleinen freeride (eben was die heide hergibt), dann noch einen downhill mit 2 drops (0,5 - 1 m), einen mit 5 doubles (5 - 7 m) und einen dh mit mit steilkurven und weniger sprüngen. außerdem gibt es noch einen kleinen dirtpark mit 3 tables und einem double. 
also wer lust auf sowas hat meldet euch!
ich hab immer am wochenende ab 16:30 zeit.


----------



## spezi87 (10. Juni 2009)

jo da müssmer uns ma treffen bin aber erst wieder in 2 wochen in halle


----------



## miroxrider (10. Juni 2009)

ok, meld' dich wenn du wieder in der stadt bist...


----------



## sennewitzer (30. August 2009)

fahr einfach richtung seeben über den bahnbergang un rechts vor der hundeschule ein feldweg den berg hoch un einfach in wald rein da findeste auch north shore


----------



## miroxrider (1. September 2009)

danke für den tipp, ich hab jetzt auch nen richtig coolen dirtpark in halle gefunden mit meheren lines in verschiedenen schwierigkeiten, der park wird auch anscheinend gepflegt, gesehen hab ich da aber noch niemenden. die beste line besteht aus 6 doubles die so ca. 3m hoch sind, es gibt ein wenig north shore und ne menge drops.


----------



## sennewitzer (1. September 2009)

is der spot in nem wald?


----------



## miroxrider (2. September 2009)

ne der park is in der nähe vom hufeisensee, wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich am freitag da biken.


----------



## Morene (2. September 2009)

meinst du in kanena???
da sind wir immer gefahren da kenn ich auch noch einige... is eben nur dirt...
is aber geil dort... mit nem ordentlichen drop und alles...


----------



## miroxrider (2. September 2009)

ja genau, also ich bin freitag so ab 16 uhr dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sennewitzer (3. September 2009)

also freitag bin ich am gericht also am thüringer im skatepark


----------



## sennewitzer (10. September 2009)

dieses wochenende also 11.10-13.10. wird in neustadt der neue skatepark eröffnet


----------



## tillywilli1 (12. Januar 2010)

Hay Morene
ich kann dir trotha vorschlagen
der ort is schwer zu erkleren
aber wen du downhill fährst fahr doch mal nach thale das ist auch nicht so weit weg
ride on
ps:wir konn uns ja mal in halle treffen und nach trotha fahren


----------

